# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  مدينة الزرقاء في التاريخ

## عبدالكريم الخلايله

[FONT="Arial"][SIZE="5"][COLOR="Blue"][B][RIGHT]*مدينة الزرقاء في التاريخ



                                          إعداد  و  تصوير
            عبدالكريم أحمد الخلايلـــــه 


ـــ مقدمـــــة : ـ


 تقع محافظــة الزرقــــاء إلى الشمال الشرقي من العاصمة عمـّــــان بحـوالي  25 كم  ،  ومركزها مدينــــة الزرقـــــاء ، وترتفـع عن ســطـح البحـر 619 مترا ً، يقطنها مايقارب  850 ألف نسمة ، ويمر منها خط سكـة الحـديد الحجــــازي الذي أنشيء عام 1902 م .


                                                      الخط الحديدي الحجازي 










 وقد تأسس فيها أول مجـلس بلدي عام 1928 م، وعقـــد أولى جلســـــاته بتاريخ 1/  12 /  1928م ،  وتم إفتتــــاح أول مدرســــة حكوميـــــة للبنين عــــــام 1941م وأخرى للإناث عام  1943،  ثم أفتتـــحت مدرســـة الزرقــــاء الثانويـــــة للبنين عام 1955 ( تخرج منها الباحث ) ، ومثلها للإناث عام  1958 . 



                                                              مدرسة الزرقاء الثانوية للبنين












ــــ  تسمية " الزرقاء 

 "  الزرقاء  "  هي  كلمة ٌ تعود  للــ " أكاديين " والأكاديون هم عرب ٌ ساميون أصلهم من شمال الجزيرة العربية ، هاجروا إلى بلاد الرافدين وأسسوا دولة  فيها ، وعندما أرادوا التوسع ، قاموا بإجتياح بلاد الشام حتى وصلوا إلى وادي النيل . 

وتتكون كلمة الزرقاء في اللغة الأكادية  من مقطعين هما :
( زار)   وتعني مياه
و ( كي ) وتعني منطقة
وقد أطلقوها على  النهر الكبير  الذي كان يطلق عليه إسم  " النهر العظيم " أو " نهر التماسيح " ، فأخذت الزرقاء هذا الإسم  من كلمتي     ( زار ـــ كي ) من اللغة الأكادية ،والتي تعني " منطقة مياه " ، ثم دخلت الكلمة في تحويرات لفظية وكتابية ٍ من خلال تعرض منطقتنا إلى هجرات الأمم والشعوب كالأكاديين والأشوريين والفرس واليونايين والرومان والعرب والمسلمين . فتحولت  الكلمة من ( زار ــ كي ) إلى ) زارقي ) إلى ( زارقا ) ثم إلى (  الزرقاء  )








ـــ الزرقــاء و رسائل تل العمارنـه : ـ 


 تشــير البـدايات الأولى إلى الزرقاء إلى ماورد في رسـائل تل العمارنــه في مصــر ؛ حيث جـاء في السـجــلات الملكـــية التي كتبــت في عهد أخناتـــون ( 1375  ــ  1358  ق . م ) ذكر ثلاث محلات هي : 

                        ــ  يابيشي    ( جلعاد  )
                        ــ  آدومــو    ( داميه  )
                        ــ  زارــ كي    (الزرقاء)


            تعتبر تلك الوثيقة أول وثيقة تاريخية تدل على الزرقاء ، فقد فتح تطمــيس الثالث البلاد الســـورية عام 1447  ق . م  واكتفى من أُمــرائهـا بالضرائب ، وأخـْـذ أبنائهـم إلى مصر ليتم تربيتهم على حب الفراعنةولكن عندما آل الحكـم إلى فرعــون أمنحوتب الرابع ( 1375  ــ  1358 ق . م ) إنهمــك في الإصلاح الديني وغيـَر العبادة من آمون إلى آتون وغيـَر إسمه إلى آخـن آتـون فقام الكهنــة وأعلنـوا الحـرب الدينية عليه فدخل في حرب داخليـة ٍ أشغلتـه عن إدارة البلاد ، فاغتنمــت الأمم المجاورة هذه الفرصـة وأخـذت تغـــيرعلى أطــراف الإمبراطــوريـة المصــرية في شــرقي الأردن وكان من تلك الغـارات غـارة الأعــراب الـذين كانوا يعـرفون بإسم الهيبرو  فكانوا كالجـراد المنـتشر وكانوا يخلفــون الخـراب في كل بلد يصلـون إليه  وهنا أخـذ أمــراء البلاد يكتبـون بالخــط المسـماري وباللغة البابلية رسائل يرسـلونها إلى ذلك الفـرعــون يطلبــون فيهـا النجــدة والحمايـة من أولئك 


الهــيبرو إلا أن الفـرعــون كان لا يجـد الوقـت لقرائتها بل كان يهملها إلى أن ينتهي من حــروبـه الداخليـــة ، فتجمعــت الرسـائل  في ديـوانـه ومات دون أن يطلــع عليهـا ، فبقيت مخزونـة ٌفي مكان إقامتــه تل العـمارنه إلى أن عثر عليها فـلاح ٌ مصـري على جـانب النيـل  الشـرقي وعلى بعـد 170 ميلا ً جنـوب القاهــرة  ، وكان عددهـا  300  رسـالـة فانكب العلماء عليها للترجمـة والدراسـة ، فـوجـدوا أن إحـدى الرســائل المرسلة إلى الفرعون هي  من أمير منطقة  زارـ قي وفيها ما نصـّـُـه: إن الأعراب رعـوا زرعنـا وخـربوا بيوتنـا ...... إننا في طـريق الإنقـراض... السرعة... السرعة أيها الفرعون . ولكنه لم يقرأ ولم يستجب لإنشغاله في حربه الدينية الداخلية .



ـــ الزرقــاء في بدايــات الميــلاد : ـ 


 خيـم السـلام على شرقي الأردن حتى عـام 103 ق . م إلى أن جاء إسكندر جانوس إبن يهوذا فهاجم جدارا ( أم قيس ) ثم سار إلى شمــــالي نهــر الزرقــاء واستــولى على جراســا ( جـرش ) في حــرب دامـــت بين  84 و 81 ق . م . كما تشـير المصادر أن شـرقي الأردن قسمت في سنة 4 قبل  الميلاد إلى عــدة ولايات أثنـاء فترة النفـوذ الروماني تخضع لثلاث سلطــــات هي : 


        1 ــ حلف الديكابوليس في الشمال . 


        2 ــ مملكة الأنباط المستقلة في  الجنوب .

                                                                   3 ــ بيريــا : وهي المنطقــة الممتــدة  من الزرقـاء إلى الموجب في المنطقة الوسـطى  من البلاد


 ( بإستثناء منطقة عمــّــان ) ؛ وقد كانت بيريا خاضعــة لسلطـــة أجـْـرُبــا إلى أن  مات عام 100 بعد الميلاد فتم بعد ذلك إلحاقهـــا  بسوريــــا ، 


أما في عهـــد الولايــة العربيـــة  في عام  106 ميلاديــة فقد  تم إفتتــــاح طــريق ٍ  بين بصــــرى والعقبـــــة فاتـصــــلت بصـتريس (  بصرى آسكي شام  ) بشــرقي الأردن بطريقين  الثانيـة منها هي الطريق الرومانيـــــــة التي تتجه من شانتيا ( المفرق ) إلى  حتيتا (الخربة السمراء : وهي في شمال الزرقـاء ) إلى خربـة خـو في الزرقـاء إلى خربة الرصـيفــــة إلى مـاركا ، وهنالك أنصـــاب ٌ(  أي أحجار تستخــدم للمسافـات ) على طـول هذه الطريق للإستــدلال والإسترشــاد بها كمعـالم للمســـافـرين على الطريق. ثم أمـر الإمبراطــور كركلا بتعمير وإصلاح الطريق الممتد  من بصرى إلى الزرقاء 
في عام  213 م فقام الحاكم العســــــكري "   أوريليوس ثيوفي  " في زمـن حكـــم الإمبراطـوريْن الرومــــانيين :  فالريانس  ( 252  ــ 260 م )   وغاليانوس ( 260  ــ 268 م ) بإتخـاذ قصــر شــبيبٍ مركزا ً عســكريا ً لقواتـه . وعندما تبوأ جستنيان عـرش الإمبراطوريــة الرومانيـــة عام 527 م  توحدت القبائل العربيــة تحـت لـواء الحارث بن أبي شمـر والذي صار ملكاً  على سوريا( 529  ـ 569 م ) تحت حمايــة الإمبراطوريـة الرومانيــــة وظل الغساسنــة على ولائهم للدولة الرومانية .



إستمــرأ الغســــاسنـــة  حيـاة المدينــة والإســتقـرار فبنــوا القـلاع والقصــــورًمثل القسطل و زيزياء و المشتى و الحلابات والزرقاء .


ـــ الزرقــاء عند المـؤرخـين والجغـرافـيين : ـ


  يذكر عماد الدين  الكاتب محمد عبدالله الأصبهاني  ( 1125 ـ 1200 م )  والذي رافـق صلاح الـدين الأيوبي في كل تحـركاته وحروبـه أن صـلاح الـدين أعـد قواته من جميع أنحاء دولته فاجتمعت في حوران ثم زحف بها ،في تموز سنة 1184 م،نحـو الكرك مرورا ًبأذرعات ( درعا ) والظـليل والخربة السمـراء (  وتقع في منطقـة الهاشمية شمـال مدينة الزرقاء ) ثم إلى الزرقــاء ثم إلى البلقــاء وعمـّـان ثم إلى...   ...  ... ... ثم إلى أدر ثم إلى الربـّـة 
وصولا ً إلى الكرك ، ويستـطـرد العماد الكاتب فيقول وفي سنة 1186 م أناب صلاح الدين إبنه العزيز على مصر ... وبعد أن إستعد العزيز للسفر إلى مصر طلب صـلاح الدين من قواتــه أن يخيمــوا على نهــر الزرقاء . كما يضيف الأصـبهـاني أن الملك 
المنصـور قلاوون إستولى على منطقـة البلقـــــاء  فأصبـحت البلقـاء ومدنُها السلط  وعمـّـان والزرقـــاء وحسبــان هي الخـط الدفــاعي الأوليُ والأمـــامي في وجــه آل الظـاهر في الكرك إضافة ًلحماية دمـشــق من هجمـات المماليك ، أما  شهـاب الدين البغداديالمعروف بـ (ياقوت الحموي 1162 ـ 1231 م ) فيرى أن  الزرقـاء موضــع بالشــام  بناحيـــة معــــان وفيها نهـر عظيم، يصبّ في الغور، وفي النهر شعــــاري                                                                                              ودحـــال ٍ وســــباع كثــيرة وهي أرض شــبيب التبـعي الحميري....... ويكتب العماد الأصبهاني أن الناصـرمحمد بن قلاوون سـيّـر ثلاثة من الأمراء ومعهم150  فارسـأ إلى الزرقــاء لتأديب الأمير جمال الأفرم بســبب عــدم تعاونــه معــه في الثـورة ضد المماليك في الكـرك ، فخرج إليه في عام 1309 ثم في عام 1310 واستطاع الناصر دخـول الـزرقـــاء في  20  / كانــون الثاني / من عـام  1310 م .  وتذكـر الروايـات التاريخيـــة أن الأمير عبداللـه الداواداري، والـد المـؤرخ إبن أيبـك، وأثناء عودتــه من عمليــة الكشــف على قـلاع البلقــاء إنزلـقــت به فرســـه في نهـر الزرقـاء عام 1313 م . ويقول أبـو الفــداء ( 1273 ـ 1331 م)  إن عمــّــان رســـمٌ كبير يمرمن 
تحتها نهر الزرقاء الذي هوعلى درب حجاج الشام ، ويروي أن صلاح الدين عندما ســارلحصـار الكـرك إنطلـق من الزرقــــاء ثم إلى عمان ثم إلى حسبان . ويذكر إبن سباهي ( توفي 1589 م ) أن عمان رسم كبير يمر تحتها نهر الزرقــاء الواقـع على طريق حجاج الشام . ويرى الجغــرافي العربي القــرمـــاني ( أبـو العبـاس أحمـد بن يوســـف الدمشقي المتوفى عام 1610 م ) لدى إستعراضه تاريخ عمــان  أن عمان رسم كبير يمر من جانبها نهر الزرقاء . ويروي إبن قاضي شــهبه أن الظاهر سيف الدين برقوق ( 1382  ـ  1399 م ) وصل إلى الزرقاء فبايعه كل من قاسم الحارثي  



وعيسى بن فضل وأمر بأن يتولى الولاية شخـص يدعى إبن عمـران . أما في العهد المملــوكي فقــد إزدهرت الحـركة التجاريــة فأخـذت القوافــــــــل تحمل الســـلع من  
العقبةوالبحـر الأحمـر إلى دمشـق عبر الطريق المعتـادة مرورا ً بـ زيزيا والزرقاء ، حيث كانت الزرقاء في العهد المملوكي من الأماكن الملحقة بنيابة دمشق ( ومعهـــا جدارا   إربد  و إيدون  وعجلون  و السلط ) ، ويذكر القلقشنـدي ( توفي 1418 م ) أن قــوافــل الحـج الشامي كانت تتابـع مسيرهـا عبر الرمثا بإتجـاه الزرقـاء فيقيموا فيها يومـا أو يومـين  ؛  إذ جــرت العــادة أن يعـقــد ســكان الأردن آنـذاك أســواقــا ًفي كل عـام  للحجـاج  في كل من الزرقــاء وزيزياء .أمــــا عـن الحيــاة الإجتماعية في عصــر دولــة الممـــــاليك فيرى القلقــشنــــدي أنه  كان واضحــــا وجـود ثـلاث طبقات ٍ هي طبقـــة الممــاليك الحاكمـــة  و  طبقـــة أربـاب القلــم  و طبقــة عـامــة الشـعب ، كما يذكر أن السكان يتألفــون من القــرويين  و  البـدو ، ومن أهـم القبائل العربيــــة البدويـــــة التي سكنـت آنذاك في الزرقـاء هم عرب آل مـُـرّا من آل ربيعة حيث كانت ديارهم الزرقاء والظليل  وحـوران والجـولان ويقـال عنهم أبطال ٌ أماجيد ورجــال ٌ صناديــد . ويضيــف في ســرده أن ســـــلاطين وأمـراء  الممـاليك شغفـوا برياضــة الصيـد حيث كانت تعيش الأسود والفهود والذئاب وحمر الوحش والثعالب والغزلان والأرانب البرية في الزرقاءوالأزرق .


ـــ نهر الزرقــــاء : ـ





                                                      صور  سيل الزرقاء والبساتين 




























 يبدأ من عمان ويتجه إلى منطقة الرصيفة ثم منطقة عوجان حتى يصل إلى يمين قصـر شبيب ويستمر إلى أن يصل منطقة السخنة  ويتابع سيره إلى منطقـــة جـــرش ويخـرج منها ليتابع مسيره بإتجـــاه نهـر الأردن فيصب فيه . أما طوله فيبلغ 70 كم وعرضه من 7 إلى 10  أمتار، وقد أطلق عليه عدة تسميا ت ؛ ففي أيام تجـارة قريــش مع الشـام  أطلقوا عليه " منطقـة أســـود الزرقــاء " أما الصليبـــيون فأطلقـــوا عليه " نهـر التماسيح " وكذلك أطلق عليه الرومـان " نهر التمســــاح "  أما الفـــرس فقد أطلقــوا عليــه " ســــيل التماسيــح " ولكن أهـالي الزرقـــاء أطلقــوا عليه " المســبعـــــــه " لكثرة السبــــاع التي كانت تعــيش فيــه وحتى منتصــف القرن التاســع عشــر ، ولكن النهر لم يعد ، في الزمن الحالي  ، لا نهرا ً ولا حتى سـيلا ً .









ـــ قصر شبيب : ـ 


                                                     قصر شبيب









                                                                            قصر شبيب من الداخل 













يرى بعض المؤرخين أن تاريخ مدينة الزرقاء يعود إلى العصر الروماني وأن القلعـة التي بني قصر شبيب على أنقاضها تعود إلى هذا العصر أيضاً
فقد أشـارت إحدى الكتابات في هذا القصر أن إحدى كتائب الجيش الروماني  إتخذت من هذا القصر معســــكرا ً لقواتهــا ،  وذلك زمن حكــــم الإمبراطـــور فاليريانـــس ( 252 ـ 260 م ) و الإمبراطـــور غاليانـــوس (  206 ـ 268 م ) . أما عن تسميـة القصــــر بهذا الإســـــم فقـــد كان مبعثا للحيرة بين شبيــب العقيلي أوشبيب بن تبع الحميري أو شبيب المقدادي ،  وكان شبيـــب العقيلي أحد أمراء كافــور الإخشيـدي 


(   حاكم مصر  في عهدالدولة الإخشيدية بين  946 ـ 968 م ) وقد عـُين شبــــــيب العقيلي أميرا على منطقـــة شــرقي الأردن  فاتخـــذ من قلعـة الزرقاء مقرا ًلإقامتـه 
 لكنه شعر بقوته وإزدياد نفوذه فأعلن إنفصال إمارته عن كافور وتمرد عليه واتجه نحـــو الشـــام ، إلا أنه مات مسموما ً ، فرثاه الشاعر أبو الطيب المتنبي في قصيدة محــزنة قالها عام 960 م . أما  شبيب بن تبع الحميري والذي كان أميرا أيضا ً فقـد واصــل فتوحاتــه في بلاد الشــام فوصل إلى الزرقاء وبنى حصنا ًمنيعا ًفوق منطقة عاليــــة واتخـــذ منها مقــرا ً لإمارتــه التي وصلت حدودها إلى الشام وذلك في أيام حكم  الفاطميين ( 969 ـ 1171 م ) وكان أحد الأبطال المشهورين في ذلك الزمان ، وظهــرت أيامــه قبيلة بني هلال مهاجرة من نجـد ، وبدأت التخييم على ضفاف نهر الزرقـــاء ، فحاول شبيب ٌ منعها إلا أن أبو زيد الهلالي لم يستجـب  لمطالب شــبيب فدارت حرب بينهمـا واستطــاع أبو زيد  الكيـد بشــبيب  وقتلــه غــدرا ً، فعم الحزن البـــلاد ونـُظمــت القصائـد بــ " شبيب " ألما ً وتحسرا ً .  أما القصـــر  فيقـــــــول عنـه " دوثـي "هو مسكن للبطل شبيب بن تبع الذي إمتدت إمارته من جنوب معان إلى جبل الشيخ ، ويذكر " بتلر " القصـــر بقولـــه : قلعـــة الزرقــاء تقع على تلة ٍ منفـــــردة ٍ، وكانت حصــنا ً رومانــيا ً ، وكانت محطة للراحة والسلم ومكاناً لخدمة
 حجاج بيت اللـه ... ،   ويصفهـــا " روبنســون " بأنها قلعــة ٌ شــُـيدت من حجارة ضخمــــة ٍ تـُستخــــــدم عــادة ً في بنــاء القـــلاع ، وأنهــا لا تسكن إلا في موســــم 
الحج ، ويروي عنها " أوليــفينت " قائلا ً : لقد وقفنا بالبرج العالي من هذا القصر فأشــــرفنا على الوادي وعلى البريــة الواسعــة .  أما " بيرك هارد " فيذكر : أنها محطـة ٌ على درب الحـج وقد أقـام فيها باشــــا دمشـــق آغا ، كما يصف " ميرل " القصــر  بقوله :  هي قلعة إسلامية ٌ... يغطي باب القصر من الجهة الشرقية قوس ٌ عربي ، وفي جدرانـــه نوافـــذ واسعـــة من الداخـل ضيقة ٌ من الداخل ، أما محمود العابـــدي ، خبير الآثار الأردنيـة فيقول : لقد زرت القلعة بعد زلزال 1927 م فرأيت ســورا مربعا ًضلعه 60 مترا ً ، وفي داخله خرائب وغرف وإسطبلات ،  وهو مربع الشـــكل  إذ يبلغ طوله 13 مترا ً وعرضه أيضا ً 13 مترا ً ، ويتــألف من طابقـــين، كما شــــوهــدت أمام القصـــرهــوة ٌ عميقــــــــة تمتد تحت الأرض إلى أن تصل إلى النهر، ويضيف : إن مظاهـــر البناء في ذلك  القصــر تدل على أنه بني على الطراز المملوكي .











                                                        أوتوستراد الزرقاء









                                                    ستاد بلدية الزرقاء



*




منظر من غربي الزرقاء في منطقة  العالوك 









مبنى  دار المحافظــة القديم  ( مجمع الدوائر الحكومية  )





موقع دار المحافظــة الجديد  ( الأوتوستراد )







جسر الزواهرة 






مبنى الغرفة التجاريـــه 






أحد أحياء الزرقاء  ( حي جناعــه )



أحد احياء الزرقاء ( حي رمزي ــ معصوم )






أحد أحياء الزرقاء ( حي عوجـان )







أوتوستراد الزرقاء 





مدخل مدينة الزرقاء من الجهة الجنوبية 






مدخل مدينة الزرقاء من الجهة الشرقية  (الأوتوستراد )






مدخل مدينة الزرقاء الشمالي

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]انا كنت عايش بالزرقاء 
ومدينة كتير حلوة 
وفيها شغل كتير 
وشعبها بحب الحركة
[/align]

----------


## HAWATMEH

__

----------


## HAWATMEH

اننا لانستطيع ان نعبر عن تقديرنا لجهودك الله يعطيك الصحه

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*



حواتمه 

عبارتك هذه تعني لي َ الشيء الكبير معنويا ً 

*

*
( اننا لانستطيع ان نعبر عن تقديرنا لجهودك الله يعطيك الصحه )* 

*فبارك َ الله ُ بك َ ولك َ 


*** تقبل مني فائق التقدير والإحترام*

----------


## تاج النساء

انا بحبها للزرقا

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

[align=center]العالي عالي 

أشكرك جزيلا ً[/align]

----------


## توصي شي!

يعطيك العافيه 
          زيارتنا الجايه راح تكون للزرقاء
                        مجهود رائع

----------


## العالي عالي

*انا طالع على الزرقاء الان*

----------

